# Cheap Vivexotic Vivariums



## michaelduffield (Jan 31, 2012)

Wheres the best and cheapest place around to get these vivariums with the stand? All my local reptile shops are asking around £250-£300 where as i have seen them online for around £150. The only place i know what is cheap is surrey pet supplies but when i went to order one i seen that there dont deliever anymore. So whats the cheapest place online that also delievers? Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Swell still deliver Buy Viv Exotic Vivariums & Cabinets at Great Discounted Prices from Swell Reptiles


----------



## danstar33 (Apr 13, 2012)

michaelduffield said:


> Wheres the best and cheapest place around to get these vivariums with the stand? All my local reptile shops are asking around £250-£300 where as i have seen them online for around £150. The only place i know what is cheap is surrey pet supplies but when i went to order one i seen that there dont deliever anymore. So whats the cheapest place online that also delievers? Thanks


i used sea pets. i got the vivexotic vx 48" and stand in beech for £123 amazing price, amazing quality 

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/r...-vx-48-vivarium-and-cabinettobaco-walnut.html


----------



## BDS-Eva (Sep 16, 2011)

I used swell for mine and they were fantastic. I hope Surrey pet supplies bring back delivery on vivs though because they were the best prices!


----------

